# Family trip to Eastern Coast of Canada



## sea (Jan 3, 2011)

Our family will be attending a wedding in Sackville, Nova Scotia next summer and we would appreciate some pointers on what to do and see in the area, and within a days drive. We're probably looking at a 7-10 day vacation, and can travel around and stay in a number of places(not ideal), use our Sackville accommodations as a home base, or use another location as our home base.....depending on what makes sense. Not having visited this area before, we're open to suggestions and appreciate your input on both accommodations and sight seeing. 
Many thanks!


----------



## matbec (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi. 

We did a 2-week east coast vacation several years ago, as part of a trip that included 16 members of my extended family and had a great time. Our first week, we stayed at Boutilier's Point, just outside of Halifax, and did day trips to Halifax to see the Citadel, Halifax harbour (Theodore Tugboat was there and my kids were little at the time so it was a big deal for them ). Some members of our group also did the Alexander Keith brewery tour and said it was fun. We went to the Shore Club Lobster Supper (it had a huge write-up in the Globe and Mail that summer) in St. Margaret's Bay and it was very good. If you're lucky, the Bluenose might be at port in Lunenberg and you'll get a chance to see her. We did a day trip to Peggy's Cove and went whale watching ... saw lots of seals and birds, but alas, no whales. I later heard they were mostly at the Bay of Fundy, so you might want to check that out too. There are any number of scenic drives you can take, and there are several festivals scheduled during the summer months. Check with NS tourism - they'll be more than happy to send you information. 

We spent our second week in PEI and took the Confederation Bridge over from New Brunswick. Went to the National Park a few days, just for beach time. Some of my older nephews/nieces went canoeing, kayaking and parasailing, which they said was a blast. Certainly looked like a lot of fun from where we were watching. And of course, another lobster supper! Unfortunately, none of my family are Anne of Green Gables fans, so I couldn't talk anyone into going  ...  but managed to tour some of Charlottetown which is very small, but interesting. Cows ice cream shops are everywhere, so you should stop by and get some of that. 

And if you're into golf (and several members of my family are), then the maritimes boast lots of great golf courses, including Crowbush in PEI and Granite Springs in NS. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## slomac (Jan 4, 2011)

We did a family trip there about 5 years ago and stayed in Baddeck, Nova Scotia.  We found a rental on VRBO.  It was beautiful and right on a lake.  Nice small town and we did a lot of day trips.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 11, 2011)

*10 day Bus tour*

We fly into Halifax on September 30th and get the Caravan Bus tour to five different locations with lots of time on your own. Only $1200 for ten nights with all trans,hotels and inns, breakfasts and half the dinners.Also a whale boat trip in Fundy plus many tours. We considered a car rental for four persona and doing the trip on our own but the bus tour looked very good to us as five hours was the longest ride any day.We just turned 70 and have slowed down on doing all our own trips.Even though tours often prevent any meaningful contact with the people you are visiting. Comfortable,secure, but not much adventure compared to our usual getting lost trips.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jan 11, 2011)

*Welcome to Sackville*

Wow, someone on TUGS actually mentioned Sackville Nova Scotia! It doesn't exist except in our own venacular (there's Upper, Lower and Middle and there's Sackville in NB where Mt Allison Univ is). As a lifelong resident of NS and having worked in Lr. Sackville for over 30 years I can tell you that what all the posts say is correct. Sometimes living here you take so much for granted. It is quite beautiful, in my opinion. NS Tourism is an excellent resource for info and they will mail it to you at no charge. We hosted a world geography conference in Halifax many years ago and planned all the activities which others have mentioned. The only complaints were the unpredictable weather. Gee imagine how surprised some people are that we have fog sometimes! A maritime province 98% surrounded by water, influenced by the Labrador Current of cool water and the gulf stream of warm water. 
Our summers have been terrific for the past few years - warm and dry. We took all the participants to the Hubbards Lobster Supper and they absolutely loved it. That's just one of the better places but definately not the only one. Whale watching in the Bay of Fundy, tidal bore rafting for the young at heart (you will get wet and dirty), geology and rock hounding @ Joggins, the Annapolis Valley, depending when you're arriving there's blossoms in the spring and apple picking in the fall. Festivals everywhere throughout the summer in places such as Lunenburg. Cape Breton Cabot Trail is a must see spectacular picture taking opportunity. Fortress Louisburg, if time permits and of course Halifax. Citidal Hill is a must and the Public Gardens. There's land and water tours if interested and July 1 celebrations and Natal Day activities the first weekend of August.
Historically the best weather is the early part of August but the past few years the summer and fall have been very good. Whatever you decide to do, welcome, enjoy your stay and hopefully there will be no complaints about the weather.


----------



## sea (Jan 13, 2011)

Many thanks to each of you for your suggestions. I appreciate you taking the time to write. We'll certainly incorporate the ideas into our trip.
Can anyone recommend a seaside cottage-resort property where we can rent a few cottages?


----------



## matbec (Jan 13, 2011)

While in Nova Scotia, we stayed at Pilot House Cottages in St. Margaret's Bay/Boutilier's Point. They had 6 or 7 cottages right by the sea, but not much of a beach. Cottages were clean and comfortable. The Rosewood Cottages by the Shore Supper Club also looked very nice, although a little bit pricier than the Pilot House. White Point Resort is an RCI property, but it's impossible getting a summer exchange there. I've only ever seen a winter exchange so I don't have any personal experience of the resort. They do, however, have rentals, so you might want to have a look. 

If you're looking into PEI, there are any number of cottage resorts including Anne's Windy Poplars in Cavendish. Friends go there every other year and love it. We rented a huge house just outside of Cavendish through PEI Vacation Rentals that slept all 16 of us, and it was great! It had its own pool and hot tub, gourmet kitchen, but we had to drive to the beach. 

Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## Bib (Jan 16, 2011)

Just to add my 2 cents worth, no trip to Halifax would be complete without a trip to the Lower Deck. If you really want to get a feel for the East Coast, a warm summer night on the Lower Deck patio with Signal Hill playing can't be beat. SOCIALABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------

